# Sage Barista Pro - Barista Express replacement?



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Not seen this before:

https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-ses8...ffeemachines_smbl2_top_sagebaristapro_x290319

sageappliances.com » the Barista Pro™

Still a bean-to-cup like the Barista Express, but perhaps with upgraded internals? I suspect this may have the SGP grinder, as opposed to the one in the Barista Express (which shares the Dose Control Pro grinder as far as I'm aware). Has anyone used one?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks like it gets SGP / Oracle grinding steps, the thermojet thingy and looses the gauge.







How can it be Pro without a gauge.








Going on the SGP and the grinder in the BE I'm not totally sure that one has smaller steps than the other suspect that the SGP is a bit better but not at all sure.

John

-


----------

